# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  نصب همزمان یک یا 2 نرم افزار دیگر با نرم افزار اصلی در یک فایل نصب

## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام.

من یک بازی رو میخوام دوباره ریپک کنم.اما مشکلم اینه که این بازی یه لانچر دیگه داره که باید همراه با اصل بازی نصب بشه تا بازی اجرا بشه.الان فایل اصلی صتاپ اون لانچر رو هم دارم.میخوام 
این ستاپ لانچر رو تو فایل نصبی که دارم واسه بازی میسازم بگنجونم اما نمیدونم چه جوری.البته
سوالمم مربوط به نرم افزار اینستال شید میشه.تو کله تالارم گشتم اما واقعا هیچ کس درست و کامل راهنمایی نکرده بود ممنون میشم از اساتید که راهنمایی کنند.من میخوام اخر ستاپ اصلی 
اون ستاپ لانچر هم به صورت خودکار انجام بشه.ممنون.منتظر پاسخهای گرم شما هستم

----------


## far9090

اگه من منظورتون رو درست فهمیده باشم شما برای این کار می تونید از سربرگ Project Assitant وارد بخش Installation Interview بشید . اونجا هم آخرین گزینه رو Yes انتخاب کنید و آدرس فایل اجرائیتون رو بدید . این یک اختیار برای کاربره . 
حالا اگه می خواهید در هر صورت Run بشه شما می تونید از Custom Action  استفاده کنید . البته اگه Project شما از نوع Basic MSI باشه . این مسیر رو دنبال کنید : 
Installation Designer\Behavior and logic\Custom Action  
از Panel وسط بر روی CustomAction راست کلیک کنید و از این منو New exe و بعد Installed with product رو انتخاب کنید . حتما از قبل فایلی رو می خواهید اجرا شه باید Add کرده باشید . 
حالا روی گزینه ایجاد شده راست کلیک کنید و Custom Action Wizard رو انتخاب کنید . از اینجا به بعد 3 تا Next بزنید تا به پنجره Action Parameters برسید .توی این پنجره با کلید Browse مسیر فایل اجرائیتون رو مشخص کنید . بعد از اون دوباره 3 تا Next بزنید تا به پنجره Insert to Sequence برسد . توی این پنجره از منوی دوم یعنی  Install Execute Sequence  ترجیحا After InstallFinalize رو انتخاب کنید و بعد next و بعد Finish رو بزنید . امیدوارم منظورتون رو فهمیده باشم و این راه حل به دردتون بخوره . موفق باشید .

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام.

با تشکر فراوان ازشما دوست عزیز.ممنون از راهنمایی خوبتون فقط یه سوال دیگه.براتون امکان داره

راه حل این کار برای پروژه های install script را نیز بیان کنید.ممنون میشم.چون من بیشتر روی 

این نوع پروژه کار کردم.بازم از کمک خوبتون تشکر فراوان دارم.منتظر پاسخ گرمتان هستم.

----------


## far9090

مسیر زیر رو دنبال کنید :
Installation Designer\Behavior and Logic\InstallScript
در پنل سوم از منوی اول After Move Data و از منوی دوم OnEnd  رو انتخاب کنید . 
Function مربوطه ساخته میشه . برای اجرا کردن فایلتون هم می تونید از LaunchApplication استفاده کنید .
موفق باشید .

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام

دوست خوب مهربونم بازم سرا پا تشکرم ازت تا اینجا رو خوب پیش رفتم که گفتی حتی Function

مربوطه هم اضافه میشه اما من یکم توی مرحله LaunchApplication آماتور هستم.اگه میشه برام

توضیح بدید LaunchApplication دقیقا گزینه ها رو به چه صورت پر کنم.به طور مثال قسمت

SzDirectory رو دقیقا باید چه جور پر کنم.اگر گزینه های این بخش رو هم به من یاد بدید که دیگه 

واقعا منو شرمنده خودتون کردید.البته یه نکته دیگه رو هم میخواستم بپرسم اینه که آیا از طریق 

این روش که شما گفتید.فایل ساخته شده من طوری میشه که دیگه اون لانچر که من اضافه میکنم

خودکار نصب میشه یا بازم از کاربر سوال میشه.آخه من میخوام آخر نصب به صورت خودکار این

فایل انتخابیمم نصب بشه.بازم از تمام لطفی که در حقم داشتی ممنونم.

اگر اسم نازنینتم به ما بگی که دیگه نور الا نوره.

منتظر پاسخ گرمت هستم دوست عزیز.

----------


## far9090

اسم من امید هستش . اگر این کار رو بخواهید با Basic MSI انجام بدین خیلی این کار ها رو می تونید راحت انجام بدین , این کاری که میگین شما , نصب برنامه به صورت Silent هستش . من  یک Sample می سازم و در اختیارتون قرار می دم .

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام.

امید جان ممنون از صبر و حوصله و وقتی که برای من گذاشتی.ممنون میشم.منتظر نمونه هستم.

اما اگر بتونی گزینه های اون بخش LaunchApplication رو هم برام توضیح بدی دیگه نو الا نور.آخه 

من با پروژه install script راحت ترم و بیشتر کار کردم.ممنون و سرا پا تشکر.

منتظر پاسخ گرمت هستم امید عزیز

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام.

امید عزیز کجایید.من منتظر شما هستم عزیز.

ممنون

----------


## far9090

شرمنده که نتونستم چند روز جواب بدم . 
LaunchApplication("C:\\install_flash_player_ax.exe  ","/s" , "", 1, INFINITE, LAAW_OPTION_WAIT);
این به صورت Silent هستش . اگر اون پارامتر /s رو بردارین دیگه Silent نخواهد بود . موفق باشید . بازم معذرت .

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام امید عزیز

این حرفا چیه امید جان من از شما معذرت میخوام که انقدر مزاحمتون میشم.و تشکر میکنم که 

شما این همه صبر و حوصله به خرج میدین.ممنون از کمکتون.فقط یه سوال دیگه واسم باقی 

میمونه.اونم این که حالا اگه بخواهیم همین مثلا فلش پلیر از داخل دی وی دی یا سی دی

نصب بشه.یعنی آدرس این کدی که نوشتین از داخل دی وی دی باشه چه کار باید بکنیم.

چون من میخوام اون فایل لانچر رو مثلا تو پوشه ساپورت تو دی وی دی قرار بدم و ستاپ اصلی

از همین ادرس اون فایل رو به صورت همزمان نصب کنه.ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

و یه مسئله دیگه اینکه اگه امکان داره اون سمپل رو هم که گفتین در اختیارم قرار بدین.ممنون.

واقعا شرمنده شما استاد عزیز هستم.منتظر پاسخ گرمتون هستم امید عزیز.

----------


## far9090

LaunchApplication(SRCDIR ^ "Files\\Setup.exe","/s" , "", 1, INFINITE, LAAW_OPTION_WAIT);
مثل کد بالا به جای آدرس قبلی از SRCDIR استفاده کنید . بابت Sample هم چشم . موفق باشید .

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام امید جان

خسته نباشی استاد عزیز.

واقعا ممنونم از کمکی که کردین.یک تشکر جواب این همه خوبیاتون رو نمیده و من واقعا نمی تونم

زحماتتون رو جبران کنم.خوشبختانه از روش شما تونستم استفاده کنم و جواب گرفتم.اما بازم با

عرض معذرت چند تا سوال تو ذهنم پیش اومد که چاره ای جز پرسیدن از شما ندارم.لطف کنید

طبق عدد سوال جواب رو برام بزارید.اگر امکان داره.

1-آیا امکانش هست نصب این دو فایل جداگانه که من دارم بعد از اتمام نصب فایلهای اصلی بازیم

و قبل از آمدن Finish انجام بشه.آخه طبق روش شما 2 فایل جداگانه من بعد از finish نصب 

میشه.

2-آیا امکان داره از طریق روش شما فایلهای مورد نیاز از جمله DirectX و VCRedist یا ... را نصب

کرد اگر نه امکان داره روش این کار رو برای اینگونه فایلها منطبق با پروژه install script در اختیار

من قرار بدید.آخه من این فایلها که ذکر کردم رو از طریق روش شما قرار دادم اما موقع نصب ارور

داد.

و دیگر سلامتی شما دوست خوب و مهربونم.

با تشکر فراوان همچون همیشه منتظر پاسخ گرم شما هستم.

برای شما در هرجا که هستید آروزی سلامتی و خوشبختی روزافزون میکنم.

----------


## far9090

1) می تونید از event های Before Move Data و Move Data استفاده کنید که به ترتیب اولی قبل از زمان انتقال فایل ها و دومی هم زمان با انتقال فایل ها اجرا می شوند . 
2) زمانی که یک برنامه در حال نصب هست , ورودی پنجره های خودش رو از کاربر می گیره . وقتی ما Silent برناممون رو نصب می کنیم قاعدتا هیچ ورودی از کاربر نمی گیریم چون پنجره ای دیده نمیشه . پس لازمه که ورودی هامون رو یکبار در یک فایل ذخیره کنیم تا از این به بعد برای نصب برنامه از اون فایل برای دریافت ورودی هامون استفاده کنیم . به این حالت Record Mode می گن که با پارامتر /r فعال میشه . یکبار این برنامتون رو به جای /s با /r اجرا کنید . نتیجش یک فایل به نام Setup.iss در پوشه Windows کامپیوترتون هست . دوباره از پارامتر /s استفاده کنید و این فایل رو هم کنار Setup نهائیتون قرار بدین . فکر می کنم که درست شه . 

در ضمن نصب DirectX و اینگونه نرم افزار ها رو به عهده خود کاربر می ذارن . مثلا شما اغلب بازی ها رو اگر ببینید خودشون این نصب رو انجام نمی دن و نصب اون به صورت Silent اصلا درست نیست . شاید کاربر به هر دلیلی نخواد اون DirectX رو نصب کنه . به هر حال موفق باشید .

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام استاد عزیز

خسته نباشی امید جان ممنون از اینکه پیگیر تمام پستهای این بخش هستی.میشه جواب

سوال اول و دوم من رو کامل توضیح بدی که من باید چه کار کنم.هم برای نصب دایرتکس هم برای

نصب 2 فایلم که تو سوال اول جواب دادید.چون من یکم آماتور هستم.ممنون میشم.

----------


## far9090

برای سوال اول : 
مسیر زیر رو دنبال کنید :
Installation Designer\Behavior and Logic\InstallScript
در پنل سوم از منوی اول Move Data و از منوی دوم OnMove Data رو انتخاب کنید و کد LaunchApplication رو اینجا بنویسید .

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام امید عزیز.

خسته نباشی استاد ارجمند.

تو سوال اول با کمک و لطف فراوان شما به نتیجه رسیدم کاملا.فقط میمونه سوال دوم که اگر راه

حل اونم در اختیار من قرار بدید.ممنون میشم.براتون آروزی سلامت روز افزون میکنم.منتظر پاسخ

گرمتون هستم.انشالله بتونیم جبران کنیم گر چه نمیشه.

----------


## far9090

خسته نباشی دوست عزیز . خدا رو شکر که اون مشکل برطرف شد . در مورد سوال دوم لطف کن و بگو که چه پیغام خطایی رو دریافت می کنی . اگر می تونید عکس بزارید .

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام استاد عزیز.

خسته نباشید.عکس 2 تا اروری که میده رو برای شما آپلود کردم و قرار میدم.اولی ماله نصب 

DirectX هستش.و دومین عکس مربوط به نصب ++ Microsoft visual c هستش.نگاه کنید استاد

و نظرتون رو به من بگید.اگر از این روش امکانش وجود نداره.و اگر روش دیگه وجود داره لطف کنید

من رو راهنمایی کنید.با تشکر فراوان.









منتظر پاسخ گرمتون همچون همیشه هستم.موفق باشید.

----------


## far9090

سلام. همونطور که قبلا گفتم این گونه پیش نیاز های نصب رو درست نیست که Silent نصب کنید . پس کدتون رو اینطوری بنویسید . 
LaunchApplication(SRCDIR ^ "Files\\File1.exe","" , "", 1, INFINITE, LAAW_OPTION_WAIT);
LaunchApplication(SRCDIR ^ "Files\\File2.exe","" , "", 1, INFINITE, LAAW_OPTION_WAIT);
دو تا خط رو پشت سر هم بنویسید و به همون ترتیب نصب میشن و برنامه نصب اصلی منتظر(Wait) باقی میمونه تا اون دو تا Setup کامل و یا Cancel بشن .

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام امید جان

استاد عزیز ممنون که با حوصله و تحمل پاسخ تمام سوالاتمو دادید.واقعا نمی دونم چه جوری ازتون

تشکر کنم.امیدوارم که ایزد منان شما رو همیشه در پناه خودش حفظ کنه.خوشبختانه با راهنمایی

شما استاد ارجمند کاملا نوع نصب دل خواهم رو بدست آوردم.

این گل رو تقدیم شما می کنم.



امیدوارم که همیشه شما رو موفق و سربلند ببینیم.انشالله.شاد باشی.

----------


## far9090

خدا رو شکر میکنم که تونستم کمکتون کنم . موفق باشید .

----------


## saed2006

اگه بخوایم یه فایل msi دیگه با پروژه نصب بشه چی کار باید بکنیم؟

----------


## saed2006

اقای امید معنی این کد:
LaunchApplication(SRCDIR ^ "Files\\Setup.exe","/s" , "", 1, INFINITE, LAAW_OPTION_WAIT);
اینه که فایل اجرایی مورد نظر حتما باید روی سیستم مشتری باشد؟
اگر بخوایم فایل رو همراه پروژه کپی کرده و بعد نصب کنیم چجوری میشه؟
یعنی:

1-copy "setup.msi" to user machin
2-run "setup.msi" and install it
3-install my program

----------


## far9090

اگه منظورتون رو درست فهمیده شده باشم باید از یک Event دیگه استفاده کنید . به این ترتیب : 
از منوی اول : After Move Data و از منوی دوم OnEnd رو انتخاب کنید . 
در تابع ایجاد شده بجای SCRDIR از INSTALLDIR استفاده کنید که اشاره به محل نصب شدن برنامه داره . 
LaunchApplication(INSTALLDIR ^ "Setup.msi","/s" , "", 1, INFINITE, LAAW_OPTION_WAIT);
البته تست کنید ببینید فایلتون رو اجرا می کنه یا نه . موفق باشید .

----------


## X-GameStation

با سلام به بچه های تا پیک 
چنتا سوال داشتم که یکی دوتاش رو بچه ها سوال کرده بودند و من هم استفاده کردم از پاسخ شما 
خودم سوالاتی داشتم 
1- من یک پروژه basic msi دارم که حجم پک من بیشتر از یک سیدی میشه ولی با تنظیم کردن برنامه بری اینکه به ترتیب پکهای منو بشناسه مشکل دارم 
منظور من اینه که پکیج های منو نمیشناسه در اواسط نصب ارور میده که فایل بعدی پیدانشد 
2 - چطور توی پروژه های Basic MSI نمای صفحه نصب رو به دلخواه خودم عوض کنم .
3 - به طور کلی برای پک کردن نرم افزارها و یا ریپک کردن بازی ها کدام پروژه بهتره BASIC MSI یا INSTALL SCRIPT
باتشکر

----------


## far9090

در مورد سوال اول منظورتون رو نفهمیدم , یعنی مثلا CD 2 رو نمی تونه بخونه و یا اینکه براتون چند قسمت نمی کنه ؟
اگه از نمای صفحه نصب منظورتون Dialogهاست , شما می تونید Dialogها رو از تب Installation Designer و بعد User Interface و در آخر هم Dialogs به راحتی تغییر بدین . 
در مورد  سوال سومتون هم بستگی به نیازمندی هاتون داره , ولی من خودم Basic Msi رو بیشتر می پسندم ولی این رو هم بگم که Install Script به مراتب انعطاف بیشتری به دلیل Script نویسی مستقیم داره , ولی در کل Basic Msi هم مزیت های خودش رو داره.

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام امید عزیز خسته نباشید.

استاد گرامی بی شک شما موثرترین استاد این انجمن هستید.بنده که شخصا از شما برکات 

زیادی دیدم و براتون همیشه آرزوی سلامتی و موفقیت دارم.دچار یک مشکل اساسی شدم که 

کمک شما استاد عزیز رو میطلبه.

من میخوام با برنامه اینستال شید نصبی از یک بازی درست کنم که همزمان با  پوشه خود   بازی یه 

سری فایل یا فولدر هم تو My Documents کاربر ریخته  بشه.البته بدون این که کاربر بفهمه یا کاری 

انجام بده.یعنی به طور کلی پوشه اصلی بازی با انتخاب کاربر هر جا که خواست ریخته بشه 

و یک پوشه هم به طور مشخص و بدون دسترسی کاربر مستقیم در My Documents سیستم

هدف ریخته بشه.یاد آوری میکنم من یک پوشه میخوام ریخته بشه نه یک فایل.


اما هر چی میگردم.نمی دونم   چه جوری میشه این کارو کرد.


اگر امکان دارد استاد عزیز راهنماییم کنید.نوع پروژه من install script هستش.

اگر کدم داره بتونید کدش رو به صورت مثال با همون آدرس مد نظرم در اختیارم قرار بدید ممنون

میشم.

منتظر پاسخ گرم شما هستم امید جان

----------


## X-GameStation

سلام امید جان خسته نباشی 
پیرو سوال قبلیم 
من یک پروژه BASIC MSI ایجاد کردم که به کمک این پروژه یک بازی با حجم 9 
گیگ رو ریپک کنم تمام مراحل رو انجام دادم تا آخر حالا واره منوی BULD شدم و از RELEASE WIZARD استفاده کردم تنظیمات رو دست نزدم فقط اون قسمتی که میگه حجم فایلات رو مشخص کن گزاشتم روی DVD 5  و برنامه شروع کرد به پک کردن وقتی کار پک کردن تمام شد جایی که پروژه آماده شده دوتا پوشه دارم داخل پوشه DiskImages داخل پوشه اولی که فایل EXE و CAB و داخل پوشه دومی هم یک فایل CAB 
وقتی فایل EXE را اجرا میکنم تا جایی که مربوط به CAB اول میشه میره و بعد به من ارور میده که CAB بعدی رو نمیتونم پیدا کنم 
حتی وقتی فایلهارو روی دو دی وی دی هم رایت کردم در پایان نصب دی وی دی اول از من دی وی دی دوم رو نمیخواد و ارور میده 
ممنون میشم کامل توضیح بدی برام
در مورد دوم هم منظورم  این بود که user interface در BASIC MSI رو میشه مثل پروژه های INSTALL SCRIPT عوض کرد 
مثلا در پروژه BASIC MSI تو DIALOG ها DIALOG عوض کردن سیدی یا دی وی دی نیست
با تشکر

----------


## far9090

"yeki_be_name_hich_kas" عزیز, پاسخ سوالتون رو در تاپیکی که ایجاد کرده بودید گذاشتم. امیدوارم مشکلتون رو برطرف کنه.

----------


## far9090

ببینید, شما وقتی از روی Hard شروع به نصب می کنید, طبیعیه که این مشکل به وجود بیاد, چون باید اون فایل ها حتما کنار Setup باشن . 2 موضوع هست که حتما باید رعایت کنی :
1)این مورد که خیلی مهمه, اینه که وقتی DVD یا CD دوم رو میخوای Write کنی, باید Label اون رو, یعنی اسم Disk رو "Disk2" بذاری. نه چیزی کم و نه چیزی زیاد.
2)مسیر فایل های Disk2 حتما باید هم مسیر Setup اصلی در Disk1 باشن. مثلا : 
DiskDrive:\Files\Setup.exe
اگر این مسیره Setup شما باشه, برای Disk دوم هم باید این مسیر رو ایجاد کنید و فایل های Cab و یا هر فایل دیگه ای که محتوای Disk دومه داخلش کپی کنید.

در مورد سوال دومتون باید بگم که این Dialog ها هم متنشون داخل StringTale در InstallShield ذخیره میشه که می تونید تغییرشون بدین. موفق باشید.

----------


## X-GameStation

سلام امید جان خسته نباشی 
امید جان من یه پروژه Install Script ایجاد کردم میخوام به وسیله این پروژه یه بازی رو به صورت ریپک در بیارم که وقتی دارم اونو نصب میکنم کل فایلهای اصلی بازی به همراه SETUP اصلی بازی کپی بشه روی هارد وبعد از نصب به طور خودکار فایل AutoRun.exe را برای من اجرا کنه لطفا اسکریپتش رو برام بنویس واگر لطف کنی مرجعی از این اسکریپتهارو به من معرفی کنی ممنون میشم یه سری هم به آیدی که تو پروفایلته بزن ممنون

----------


## far9090

مشکل قبلیتون حل شد ؟
از این کد در After Move Data - OnEnd استفاده کنید :
LaunchApplication(SUPPORTDIR ^ "Autorun.exe","" , "", 1, LAAW_OPTION_NOWAIT);
اگه اونطوری که می خواستین نبود باید پارامتر هاش رو تغییر بدیم. 
موفق باشید.

----------


## X-GameStation

سلام امید جان
ممنون از راهنمایهاتون  امید جان اسکریپتی که نوشتی برای من جواب نداد وقتی BUILD میزنم نرمافزار به من ارور میده مه این اسکریپت ایراد داره لطفا منو راهنمایی کنید

  میتونی بیای یاهو من با پست دادن اینجا مورد دارم هر پست رئ باید چند بار ارسال کنم  ازیت میکنه 
ممنون
آیدی من :
XGameStation@ymail.com

----------


## far9090

اگر ممکنه Errorتون رو اینجا بزارید. البته به نظرم اینجا صحبت کنیم بهتره, چون باعث میشه از تجربیاتی که ما اینجا بدست میاریم بقیه هم بتونن استفاده کنن و اشتباه های ما رو تکرار نکن. دوستان دیگه از این کد استفاده کردن و جواب گرفتن. ممنون میشم اگه Error رو بگین چیه تا حلش کنیم. موفق باشید.

----------


## X-GameStation

اینم عکس ارور من البته لینکش 

http://www.barnamenevis.org/at...1&d=1276175386

----------


## far9090

از SUPPORTDIR به جای INSTALLDIR استفاده کنید. پست بالا رو هم اصلاح می کنم. تست کنید. ممنون.

----------


## X-GameStation

امید جان این هم جواب نداد شما خودت یه پروژه میسازی که مثلا با نصبش فایل DIRECTX رو رو هارد کپی کنه و بعد SETUP.EXE آن را اجرا کنه ببین چطوریه اگه شد فایل پروژه را به صورت مثال به من هم بدید ممنون

----------


## S_VB.max

سلام 
من دستوراتی که شما گفتید انجام دادم ، ایسنتل شیلد بدون مشکلی ستاپ برنامه را میسازه اما وقتی ستاپ برنامه را اجرا می کنم بعد از اینکه صفحه خوش آمدگویی نمایش داده میشه برنامه دوم اجرا میشه و بعد این پیغامو داده میشه

The Windows Installer service is unavailable. Another application may be running setup. Finish any installations in progress, or restart your computer, and then re-run setup


لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## zahra6688

سلام 
من می خوام یه برنامه‌ی setup ایجاد کنم که توسط اون یک سری برنامه باید روی سیستم مقصد نصب شود. برنامه هایی مثل flash player، نصب iis، , و از این قبیل. حالا من قصد دارم که اولاً به کاربری که در حال نصب این setup است موارد قابل نصب نمایش داده شوند (که در واقع همان Featureها می باشد) و دوماً اگر این برنامه ها روی سیستم نصب شده اند ، دیگر نصب نشوند. یا مثلاً اگر ورژن برنامه ی نصب شده پایین تر است، ورژن جدید را نصب نماید.

----------


## shahryari

باسلام
بنده به شما پيشنهاد ميكنم از اينستال شيلد استفاده كنيد كارش واقعا محشره

آموزش جامع و كامل اينستال شيلد: http://www.oranusnovin.com/index.php...news&Itemid=76

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام و عرض ادب خواهش دارم هر کی میتونه این مشکل جدید منو حل کنه راهنمایی کنه من میخوام یه فایل خاصی رو بعد از نصب از دایرکتوری نصب برای کاربر اجرا کنه اما از طریق run as admin به همین روش سوال قبلم که کامل توضیح داده شده یعنی تو اینستال شیلد و با این کد به طور مثال

LaunchApplication(SRCDIR ^ "Support\\DirectX\\DXSETUP.exe","" , "", 1, INFINITE, LAAW_OPTION_WAIT);

الان فقط مشکلم اینه که این کد برای اجرای اون فایل از طریق run as admin چه تغییری باید بکنه خواهشم اینه هر کی میتونه و یا میدونه کمک کنه

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

لازم به ذکر هست با این کد من میتونم براحتی به کاربر امکان بدم که فایل به صورت خودکار براش اجرا و بتونه نصب کنه مثلا دایرتکس رو اما تنها مشکلم اینه چه تغییری باید تو این کد ایجاد بشه که فایل دایرتکس از طریق run as admin  برای کاربر اجرا بشه

نمونه کد   LaunchApplication(SRCDIR ^ "Support\\DirectX\\DXSETUP.exe","" , "", 1, INFINITE, LAAW_OPTION_WAIT);

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

کسی نیست پاسخ من رو بده؟

----------

